
Confirmed: Microsoft Will Announce Acquisition of Skype Tomorrow Morning - nreece
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110509/microsoft-will-announce-acquistion-of-skype-tomorrow-morning/
======
JacobAldridge
_"the concept is bigger than just money, including getting access to Skype’s
663 million registered users."_

This would indicate that Skype has more registered users than Facebook. Colour
me surprised. Although I wonder how large the overlap already is between Skype
users and MS Windows users, especially with the recent Skype Mac Client stuff.

~~~
mark_h
I was a little surprised, but then talking to people on the phone is much more
well- so more likely to get immediate inter-generational and mainstream
acceptance than social networking. Facebook is only just gaining mainstream
adoption, albeit at a very fast rate.

------
duncan_bayne
Well there goes any chance of an update to their Linux port :-)

~~~
csulok
also the chance of using skype on linux for much more

------
kbd
Main thread already here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2530963>

------
kn7
Skype never properly worked in Linux, now we also lost the hope -- if there is
any -- that it will in the future.

------
maayank
I wonder how MSFT stock will react... premarket shows apathy/slightly down
(-0.01 (-0.04%) as I'm writing this)

------
drallison
There goes the neighborhood....

